# My new floorpan picts



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got my car back from having the floor pan patches installed. I am happy and I hope I made the right decision by asking to keep as much of the original foor possible. My car was zebarted now I need to find an undercoating for the new pans. All my frame supports looked good.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice! Looking good!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet, congrats! Nice to not have to Flintstone a stop anymore, now you have to use the E brake to stop if all goes bad.


----------

